# Best glass minnow imitation lure



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

This time of year the glass minnows start getting pretty thick and it can make for difficult fishing with soft plastics at times. Does anyone have any certain color or size they like to throw during these times? Had some luck on down south lures tonight with a clear looking purple chartreuse but fish were eating on the surface all night and I only caught a few fish


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

The mirroglass 9MR-EB is killer in that case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mirroglass
Tsunami crystal shad


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> SKIPJACKSLAYER
> Registered Users-pm+
> 
> Join Date: Nov 19 2013
> ...


When this happens, I have been humbled more times than not!

My uncle-in-law has a place on Calcasieu Lake with lights on his dock. When the glass minnows get real thick over there he has success with some baby swim baits. Calcutta baits makes them. They look like something you would crappie fish with, but he murders the trout on those baits.

Good luck.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fin shad ok the secret is out look in the crappie section.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

hey kyle ive been fishing with the little jon by mirrorlure in there ice color its been producing pretty well also if u can find them norton sand eel junior in glowsicle
'


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sto...0CAYQ_AUoAQ&dpr=1.25#spd=16100284324264292697


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Zoom Super Fluke Jr. in Rainbow Shad color with an 80 pound Spro swivel on 20 pound flouro leader. When you twitch, the weight of the Spro swivel is enough weight to make it dart like a glass minnow.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

oh ya and a spoon


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Glass minnow Husky Jerk is killer at night under the lights. My go to lure everytime I fish with my lights/


----------



## BrandonGCM (May 15, 2014)

JustSlabs said:


> Glass minnow Husky Jerk is killer at night under the lights. My go to lure everytime I fish with my lights/


Yup that's a great lure. The Yo-Zuri 3DS and MirrOdine mini are also good ones for the lights.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

White speck rigs will do a fairly good imitation of glass minnows. If you can find the Magnums, they have a bigger hook with the lighter jig weight and hook much better IMO.
Just cast them in to the school of minnows and give them a jerky retrieve. The jigs dart around and make the minnows panic. That will draw strikes for sure.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I wonder how this would work.

http://www.livetargetlures.com/products/freshwater/bbysquarebill.php


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> Glass minnow Husky Jerk is killer at night under the lights. My go to lure everytime I fish with my lights/


There is a small one, 2 1/2" with rattles if you can find them that are bank!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yozurri crystal minnow color..par excellent under the lights.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

bill said:


> There is a small one, 2 1/2" with rattles if you can find them that are bank!


Yup....that's the one I'm talking about.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

For me the best lure for specks when in water are glass minnow(day & night) is BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2",chartreuse silver glitter and crystal


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

white old school speck rigs with mono skirts, you can laugh if you want but until you try it...


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

TTF shad killer rig smallest size


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can't find this color any more but they are good. A guide buddy from Biloxi has a closet full of them and gave me several bags when we went to Chandeleur. The new ones are pinker.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Shortened down saltwater assassin in bone


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I like to use an iridescent bait like a SaltWater Assassin Opening night with a worm hook and no weight. Just sits on top waiting to get hammered.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have bitten in half my salt-n-pepper/chart assassins and opening night assassins when they were really keyed in on small glass minnows and were not eating the full sized assassin well. Works pretty good. I have used the small size 3" Yo-Zuri Banana Boats with good results too. I don't know if they make 'em anymore. It needs to be pretty calm for them. 

Fishing the glass minnows can be a funny thing. It can sure be feast or famine but when it is on and the fish are shredding them there is very little that equals it. Some of the best fishing trips I have had for pure numbers were fishing the glass minnows in the spring.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

DOA tiny terroreyes- any color!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

2 1/2" Fin-s Fish in white, and chart. Speck rigged. Deadly.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

3'' H&H Blue Moon Cocahoe Minnow. Add a dab of Pro-Cure Super Gel.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I like opening night in a plastic.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You young guys have no clue.

A spec rig in white or yellow, or, a double worm puzzler will do the trick. Flounder lover them.


----------



## Jetty Rat (Feb 16, 2015)

bigfishtx said:


> You young guys have no clue.
> 
> A spec rig in white or yellow, or, a double worm puzzler will do the trick. Flounder lover them.


Yea, when I break out the old speck rigs, I get funny looks. Eventually folks will ask me if I have any extras.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

For replicating glass shad I'll toss either a Yo-Zuri 3DS Minnow, MirrOlure MirrOminnow, or the old school H&H Speck Rigs.


----------



## southern salt (Jul 7, 2013)

Matrix shad in the magneto color or the new matrix mini's
www.matrixshad.com


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

X-Rap in XR04 and XR06 sizes.
http://http://www.rapalaworld.com/products/x-rap#


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Spec Rigs*

Yeah, they don't work any more. The fish aren't going to fall for those old outdated lures! 



Jetty Rat said:


> Yea, when I break out the old speck rigs, I get funny looks. Eventually folks will ask me if I have any extras.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

4m51


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I bet these would be killer.

http://www.hhlure.com/collections/saltwater-lures/products/h-h-glass-minnow-double-rigs


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Drundel said:


> I bet these would be killer.
> 
> http://www.hhlure.com/collections/saltwater-lures/products/h-h-glass-minnow-double-rigs


Oh hell ya!! Good find!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Oh hell ya!! Good find!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


Can't really get any closer than that.

It doesn't have to be exact though.. as long as you downsize a bit with just about anything it will be fine.

Spook jr. Catch 2000, little johns, paddle tails etc. etc.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

White 1/16oz crappie jigs tied tandem or one tied behind a clear Zara Puppy on 10" leader.


----------

